# It's almost baby time (Candy kidded pics page 3)



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 3 does on day 142 today. They are all looking great ligament are softer but I think it will be by the weekend.

Here is Jewel she is the largest and I think triplets. She is much bigger than last time with twins










Here is Candy she is the next biggest and is much bigger in person than this picture shows. I think twins or triplets.










this is Dancer and she is the smallest but alot bigger than last year with twins so I am saying twins again or she might surprise me who knows.










all three does went in heat the same day and were hand bred to Bo. My luck they will all go into labor the same day but I hope not.

Healthy babies and safe deliveries is all I am hoping for.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time*

Sending positive thoughts your way!!!!

Those are some pretty girls! Can't wait to see what comes out!

Yah, my luck would be all 3 delivering at the exact same time!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time*

Wow Trob! Very pretty girls! And I'll be sending vibes for a healthy and happy delivery for all of them....Can't wait to see those babies!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time*

oooo they should have lovely babies. Cant wait!!!

Oh I hope they dont all go at once :hammer:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: It's almost baby time*

real nice goats ....and yep they look close..... :thumbup: happy kidding


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: It's almost baby time*

Pretty goaties! They definately look pregnant! Can't wait to see what you get! Keep us posted!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time*

Wahoo! Little kiddies coming soon!!! :clap: :leap: :stars: :dance: :wahoo:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: It's almost baby time*

Oh my goodness Jewel is so big! Here's sending happy healthy baby vibes! :stars:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: It's almost baby time*

You know I'm watching these like a hawk! Especially Jewel! Good luck & keep us posted!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time*

Good luck, sounds like you are going to have a flood of babies. :leap:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time*

Thanks everyone. Baby time is so exciting.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: It's almost baby time*

Darn, I need to wait another 2 months for baby time. Oh well. lol

Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time*

Good Luck Teresa!!! Can't wait to see those babies pics! 

Here's hoping for easy deliveries!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time*

Yep looks like we both are in the same boat! Okay i'll race you and bet my girls beat your to the finish line... LOL :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

No seriously, I am wishing you the same, nothing but text book kiddings and healthy, bouncing babies very soon! :leap:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: It's almost baby time*

Ok, Teresa...now it's YOUR turn...updates? :question:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time*

Trob -

How are the girls today???


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time*

OK she is holding out on us. :angry: I bet she in playing in the barn with then as we speak, (type). :leap:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time*



> OK she is holding out on us. I bet she in playing in the barn with then as we speak, (type).


Oh she probably is! While I am here pulling my hair out waiting and waiting... lucky her, probably has a whole barn full of sweet babies kissing all over her.  :roll:

Don't keep us in suspense... how are your girls doing?


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time*

:hair: well no one even looks close here. I guess I should be thankfull I have busy been getting ready for my daughters bridal shower that will be at my house this weekend. So you know it will be then when all 3 decides to kid.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time*

Absolutely Theresa....those girls wouldn't have it any other way! lol


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time*

Teresa welcome to the :hair: club!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: It's almost baby time*



trob1 said:


> :hair: well no one even looks close here. I guess I should be thankfull I have busy been getting ready for my daughters bridal shower that will be at my house this weekend. So you know it will be then when all 3 decides to kid.


 :ROFL: So I suppose it's CONGRATS on the engagement...and sorry mom won't be able to attend as she'll have birth goo all over herself!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time*

That would be me - walking into the party all covered with wet babies in my arms - look what I have ya'all!!! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time*

Yep and no one looks ready today either so I am guessing around 3pm tomorrow I will be running back and forth from house and barn. The goats love to steal the show. :dance:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time*

Candy is looking close. She is talking and her udder is filling up. It has doubled in size today. :leap: I have all 3 does in the maternity pen and they are closed up inside tonight so I can keep a close eye on them. I have my pig warmer turned on and it is so nice and warm just waiting for a baby to take a nap on it. :ZZZ:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time (Candy is getting closer)*

O BOY....Babies by midnight I think!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: It's almost baby time (Candy is getting closer)*

Oh! The anticipation!! :thumb:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time (Candy is getting closer)*

I am wishing you the best of luck on the upcoming kidding! :thumbup:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time (Candy is getting closer)*

I just checked on them and Candy is doing major baby talk. :thumbup:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: It's almost baby time (Candy is getting closer)*


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time (Candy is getting closer)*

Well its just about 10 til 10 here....I'll be heading to bed real soon...I still think she'll have at least one on the ground before midnight! My Boots had her triplets in "2" days..lol 1 at 11:55pm , 1 at 12:06 and the 3rd at 12:25.....Your Candy will be doing the same..giving you kids with two different "birthdates". O and I hope you get :girl: :girl:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time (Candy is getting closer)*

Oh Teresa - you are going to be up for a while tonight, hun.

Good luck and keep us posted!! I will be up for another 3 hours or so!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time (Candy is getting closer)*

fun fun!!!!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: It's almost baby time (Candy is getting closer)*

Just to set the record straight---*I'M NOT IN LABOR* :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time (Candy is getting closer)*



> Just to set the record straight---I'M NOT IN LABOR :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

Teresa - How is Candy? Did you get any babies last night?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time (Candy is getting closer)*

Any babies yet???


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: It's almost baby time (Candy is getting closer)*

Sorry for the delay but it has been a busy day. Candy finally kidded around 2:30 this afternoon with adorable buck/doe twins. Everyone is doing great.

Here is the doeling born first she looks black and white









Here is the buckling, he looked black when wet but now looks chocolate and white.









I will get better pics tomorrow.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh how adorable!!! congratulations on the healthy adorable kids!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

They are both so cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats!!! :dance: :girl: :boy: :dance:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats on an easy delivery and happy, healthy little ones! They are super cute!!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:birthday: They are adorable!!! Haha not what I expected from a white doe and gold buck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Theresa on such flashy kiddos!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

awww.....quite adorable..........congrats.. :thumbup:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats! :stars: yeah you got twins, and a doe too. :dance: 
They are so adorable!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh - how adorable!!! Congrats on the twins!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

They are sssssooooo.... cute!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW with all these adorable babies coming, i am starting to get really excited for mine. 

How adorable those babies are. Congratulations, glad everything went well.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! They are adorable. :stars:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

CONGRATS!!! Both are so adorable! I'm starting to get REALLY excited now toooooo... only a little bit further for Kadabra.  I need to start a thread and post some pics of everyone!!!


----------

